# User Name change request



## beverly (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Guys

I am so very sorry, but if you have submitted a username request and I rejected it, please resubmit it. For those that were over a month old, I reject them because you may have forgotten that you put in the request, and would not have been able to log in.. I just didn't realize that was a feature of the site, and Nikos pointed it out to where I can check those request.

Thanks!


----------



## dlewis (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Bev.

Dlewis wondering could any other name fit me?


----------



## audacity. (Jun 23, 2008)

As always, thank you, Beverly!


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got my name change approved and enacted today. Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Keen (Jun 23, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Thanks Bev.
> 
> Dlewis wondering could any other name fit me?



CountryQueen? Nappy %%% Hair?


----------



## dlewis (Jun 24, 2008)

Keen said:


> CountryQueen? *Nappy %%% Hair?*



I like that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya'll are driving me NUTS with all these name changes....lol.  I keep seeing them and thinking "oh, let me welcome them to the forum" and then...I realize....I'm getting to old for this stuff.....cut it out


----------



## clarity2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

How do I request a user name change? TIA


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 2, 2008)

I would like 2 know also.  Thanks


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 2, 2008)

Go to User CP and the last option is to request a username change.


----------



## leilasbest (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried to do this, and it stated I had to post 5 times.  Is this correct?


----------



## Allandra (Sep 2, 2008)

ambrown3208 said:


> I tried to do this, and it stated I had to post 5 times.  Is this correct?


Yes.  Do 4 more posts and try it again.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 2, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Thanks Bev.
> 
> Dlewis wondering could any other name fit me?


Gosh girl, I don't even know how someone caught that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am blind


----------

